# What are the long term side effects of prohormoes or prosteroids



## pureplaya616 (Nov 26, 2002)

Im 18y/o.  I will a prohormone or prosteroid supplement permanently mess up my endrocrine system.  Will it permanently put me out of libido.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

Some will say yes. It may close your growth plates early. And at 18, weather or not this is true, I don't think I would take a chance! Wait at least 3 more years. You have nowhere close reached your natural genitic potential. We may never do that!!


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Nov 26, 2002)

i am 18 and i take 1-test so far no probs with any side effects. I am starting my first cycle of anabolics next month, which might cause some problems 

But a bodybuilder's gotta do, what a bodybuilder's gotta do


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Golds_Soldier *_
> i am 18 and i take 1-test so far no probs with any side effects. I am starting my first cycle of anabolics next month, which might cause some problems
> 
> But a bodybuilder's gotta do, what a bodybuilder's gotta do


i beg to differ, but its your life.


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Golds_Soldier *_
> i am 18 and i take 1-test so far no probs with any side effects. I am starting my first cycle of anabolics next month, which might cause some problems
> 
> But a bodybuilder's gotta do, what a bodybuilder's gotta do



Gold's Soldier,

Which 1-Test and how did you do on it??

As for the real steroids, I'm unsure but good luck and hope you make good decisions.  But, I can only state that you should check in with a doctor for check ups more often than usual!  Your young and you have a long life a head of you!


----------



## Preacher (Nov 26, 2002)

> But a bodybuilder's gotta do, what a bodybuilder's gotta do


At 18? Why? Are you out of natural test already?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 26, 2002)

Ditto, wait.  But at this point, Pro-H/S ain't gonna give you much.

Perm affects:
less money
thinner wallet
mental edge/dependency
less money

JMHO


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Gold's Soldier,
> 
> Which 1-Test and how did you do on it??
> ...




I used T-bomb by MHP, on my first cycle i gained 10lbs, but lost it all, due to sickness so i went down to 190lbs, right now on my second week i weight 199lbs i hope to get up to at least 205. Then i am takin 2 months off from all supplements except whey protein. And i will see what i will do after that.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 26, 2002)

I know your going to do whatever you want Golds but IMO, I would wait till your 22 as your natural testosterone levels should be high and I don't think AS or PH are gonna have much effect yet.


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Nov 26, 2002)

well see i can get the stuff now, it was very hard for me to find it, since i am not the type of guy that hangs around drug dealers  hell i am 18 and i have never drank alcohol or smoked in my life


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 26, 2002)

K, i don't know shit about AS, I'd just hate to see you fuck up your natural test levels that should be high as it is and end up no further ahead in the long run. 

Do some research if you haven't already. 

And good luck Golds, I hope you get what you want.;


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks, Scotty
My decision is not final yet, there will be at least 3 months till i begin


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2002)

taking steroids at 18 is stupid.


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Nov 26, 2002)

how so?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2002)

in many ways, but from past experiences with you I will not waste my time explaining it.

good luck


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Ditto, wait.  But at this point, Pro-H/S ain't gonna give you much.
> 
> Perm affects:
> ...



You hit that right on the noggin' Cornfed!


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Nov 27, 2002)

Prince, you meany


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Nov 27, 2002)

We are all........F....F....Fr.....Friends here


----------

